# 2009 action shots!



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

The season has started or is starting for many of us. Post pictures of you in action.

My first race in about 7 years, Thrilla Cross in Bend, OR Sep 3rd. Fun to be back at it!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Andy STi said:


> The season has started or is starting for many of us. Post pictures of you in action.
> 
> My first race in about 7 years, Thrilla Cross in Bend, OR Sep 3rd. Fun to be back at it!


Very cool. That Serotta is nice, reminds me of back in the day when Serotta made bikes for racers.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice pics! I hope to do some cross riding soon


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet!

Looks like you hit the deck at some point. What's a 'cross race without a little roll in the dirt, eh? :lol: :smilewinkgrin:

I did the same on Sunday here in Seattle at the uBRDO Kick-Off Cross. Same side even.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Any pics from this last weekend?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Just re-posting a couple...









photo by shapelike


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

*Starcrossed barrier hopping (if you are slow, givem' a show!)*


































































Starcrossed barrier hopping. Photo by Kent Compton


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

alxandl said:


> Starcrossed barrier hopping. Photo by Kent Compton


Those bars look really narrow. Nice hopping though.


----------



## mr_pitiful (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome, with I could hop like that. 

Wait... did you clear that 2nd barrier with your back tire? Seems the final pic is missing.


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks.

I guess the world will never know if I cleared it or not  

Here's a shot from another lap...should be little doubt on this one.


----------



## colinmichael (Nov 26, 2007)

alxandl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess the world will never know if I cleared it or not
> 
> Here's a shot from another lap...should be little doubt on this one.


Haha! Great height on that, I'm impressed!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

oof, promoter's nightmare.


----------



## Quicklaps (Jun 27, 2008)

on the bunny hop theme,.......


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet hopping!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

From Beat the Freak in Fayetteville, TN yesterday... (first race of the season!)


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate that I missed that race..... Looks like a mud-fest!!!


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Dang! I forgot about that race! I live in Chattanooga, TN... Its been raining here everyday for like the last 3 weeks...


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

*WhirlyBird '09...*

Ok I'll play. Pics by Anthony @ www.cyclingcaptured.com from WhirlyBird race.

















-matt


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

Ted:









Me:


----------



## PHeller (Jan 24, 2007)

mattmor said:


> -matt


Those are some serious barriers.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Those are some serious barriers.



Yeah, they're no joke. I kicked the first one and damn near broke my toe :mad2: 

-matt


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pics from my wife..


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

One more... the sun came out for Sunday:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

At my first race September 20th.

First time through the sand (sorry, huge picture):


About to pass:


Riding the sand:


In the sand again:


Now I can't wait for the next race...


----------



## Jawn P (Nov 14, 2008)

About five minutes before a torrential downpour.


----------



## cyclocrossfreak (Sep 28, 2009)

*Beat the Freak 2009*

http://cyclingfreak.ning.com/photo/photo/slideshow?albumId=2574119:Album:4237Pictures from this past weekend races in Fayetteville, Tennessee.


----------



## cyclocrossfreak (Sep 28, 2009)

*Freaken pics from the Beat the Freak Series*


----------



## cyclocrossfreak (Sep 28, 2009)

http://cyclingfreak.ning.com/photo/beat-the-freak-2009?context=featured


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Me again...


----------



## Jawn P (Nov 14, 2008)

Saturday:










Sunday:


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't believe all the rookies with their elbows outside of their seats when porting the bike. There are at least four instances of that in these photos.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Gripped said:


> I can't believe all the rookies with their elbows outside of their seats when porting the bike. There are at least four instances of that in these photos.



You got that right... I am one of those 4 instances, and a rookie, the pic was from my first race ever 

I never knew you were supposed to keep your elbow between your body and the seat.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

Vanier Park, Vancouver, BC. October 4th


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Climbing up the hill at the Sunday USGP Sun Prairie race last week:


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Photos*

I'm usually taking photos - www.MLKimages.com , but this year with the help of my Chiro I thought I'd give racing another try. Racing 45+ Masters

Last weeks HillBilly Hustle


























Week Priors WhirlyBird Cross

























Michael


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Gripped said:


> I can't believe all the rookies with their elbows outside of their seats when porting the bike. There are at least four instances of that in these photos.


One more:


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Huh??*



Gripped said:


> I can't believe all the rookies with their elbows outside of their seats when porting the bike. There are at least four instances of that in these photos.


Yea right, I guess that's the way ALL the Pros do it!??
I guess the old statement about believe half of what you read should now be updated to believe about 10% of what you read.

....I could go on and on with the photos, but this should give you an idea that most of the Pro have "Rookie" form - NEXT!!

www.MLKimages.com


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

KMan said:


> Year right, I guess that's the way ALL the Pros do it!??
> I guess the old statement about believe half of what you read should now be updated to believe about 10% of what you read.
> 
> ....I could go on and one with the photos, but this should give you an idea that most of the Pro have "Rookie" form - NEXT!!


THANK YOU for shutting that lame posturing down.

Elbow inside/outside is a very minor thing and has more to do with the dismount situation, rider height, and rider preference than some false rookie/pro dichotomy.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

*Harderwijk, Holland*


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The wife on way to winning the Elite Women's race in Chitown last weekend Now if her Speedvagen would just show back up!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> The wife making some dude feel bad


Asinine.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

pretender said:


> Asinine.


It's just a joke.... sorry if it bothered you.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*A couple of pics from Macon cross.*

A teammate and I from the first Ga. Cross series of the year.. GREAT course and good times..


----------



## Ziptie (Sep 3, 2003)

pretender said:


> Asinine.


Insecure much?


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Check out 

www.cyclocrunk.com

for some great action shots of the Memphis based training series. Turn the volume down if you don't like rap, or have young'uns around....

The races are held in 'da hood' at night and are an absolute blast. 

The pics up now are from the first 2009 race that was held Tues the 6th. 

I'm on the other side of the world right now, and missing the series, so those pics are all thats helping me keep my sanity... LOL


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

cyklopath said:


> Check out
> 
> www.cyclocrunk.com
> 
> ...


those were some good pictures. that looks like a fun series.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I <3 Cyclocrunk! (The paparazzi-hand to camera is me )


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> It's just a joke.... sorry if it bothered you.


No biggie, the whole "dude you got chicked" thing is just a pet peeve.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

pretender said:


> No biggie, the whole "dude you got chicked" thing is just a pet peeve.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Andrea138 said:



> I'm with you on that.


It's just tired and old, and mildly insulting to both parties. With so many riders of all ages, abilities, and genders out there, let's just put it to rest.

I'd be happy to get "chicked" by Katie Compton. (Lapped? Maybe not so much...)


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

pretender said:


> It's just tired and old, and mildly insulting to both parties. With so many riders of all ages, abilities, and genders out there, let's just put it to rest.
> 
> I'd be happy to get "chicked" by Katie Compton. (Lapped? Maybe not so much...)


Agreed, I would never use/say the "chicked" term.... just stupid. My pet peve (and the wife's) is men who won't get out of the way because they don't like a girl passing them. 

This Chicago CX cup race is a prime example.... Women's Elite started 2 minutes after the Men's cat 3 field. My wife had a good gap on second place, but if it had been closer, it could have been dicy. Most guys were fine and got out of the way when she was coming through. But some she had to take really aggressive lines to get around, after asking to get by more than once. 

The race organizers saw this however, and at their next race they are starting the women 2 minutes ahead of the men's cat3. So, a good move by them for sure. It's always nice to see race promoters who are paying attention. 

Now, back to the action pics!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> My pet peve (and the wife's) is men who won't get out of the way because they don't like a girl passing them. [...] But some she had to take really aggressive lines to get around, after asking to get by more than once.


I think (?) in mtb you'd be obliged to yield to someone from a different category if they were going faster. Cross, I don't think it's spelled out. Silly, though, to get all hardcore if you're mid-pack and the person passing is from a different category. Same goes for lappers.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2009)

Saturday (my 2nd race).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

sawtooth said:


> my 2nd race


Yeah, we can tell by your elbow out. :wink5: : kidding.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah, we can tell by your elbow out. :wink5: : kidding.


Danggit! Guess that makes me a newbie :blush2:


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

alxandl said:


> Starcrossed barrier hopping. Photo by Kent Compton


Nice Alex! I haven't tried hoping any this year although I know I can as I've done it in the past. Way to give the beer garden dwellers a show! :thumbsup: 

Here are some more from this last weekend...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/honedesign/sets/72157622395105049/

I'm the big dude in the black Lenovo kit in pics #4-6, 20 and 29-32 that looks like a heart attack is very near. :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

*We need some more mud shots*

All from '08 @ Hillsoboro and USGP. I don't have any '09 pics yet.


----------



## jazzboy (Oct 8, 2009)

*The Blue Dude*



Crank-a-Roo said:


> Vanier Park, Vancouver, BC. October 4th


I think we were in a sprint to the finish line (I was in a blue jersey). Wasn't it an awesome day? Will you be doing the Coquitlam race as well? Do you know the course and what we should expect?

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

*Gran Prix Gloucester - both days*

A couple from various friends and families at the Gran Prix of Gloucester - Oct 3+4, 2009. Day 1 was muddy, windy, and raining like heck, Day 2 was NICE!

Pain face - day 2:









Dismount and HUP HUP HUP:









Yow - muddy, but nice on day 2!









Saturday's / day 1 mud-fest:









Saturday's mud-fest:


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Corndog said:


> Agreed, I would never use/say the "chicked" term.... just stupid. My pet peve (and the wife's) is men who won't get out of the way because they don't like a girl passing them.
> 
> This Chicago CX cup race is a prime example.... Women's Elite started 2 minutes after the Men's cat 3 field. My wife had a good gap on second place, but if it had been closer, it could have been dicy. Most guys were fine and got out of the way when she was coming through. But some she had to take really aggressive lines to get around, after asking to get by more than once.
> 
> ...


I've been girled by Mrs Corndog a couple of times in MTB races - always found it an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Pure pain:


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

That expression is awesome. Sums up everything perfectly.


----------



## C Cow (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nice photoshop work!*



glenzx said:


> A couple from various friends and families at the Gran Prix of Gloucester - Oct 3+4, 2009. Day 1 was muddy, windy, and raining like heck, Day 2 was NICE!


That face was photoshopped into those actual cross race images. 

Moo


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Fun weekend in Oregon racing Master's A.

10/24 Battlecreek Cross, Salem, OR

























10/25 Cross Crusade, Hillsboro, OR


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

*AZCROSS Event in Flagstaff, AZ*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2djhmhkfEHY_KscQY7lKjA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_9aWrnFfVIvI/SuUOZSOrDpI/AAAAAAAABKY/6c06OdKdUX4/s800/100B0721.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/mcoplea/FlagstaffCross2009?feat=embedwebsite">Flagstaff Cross 2009</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5hD1nD79yhYiFLJpPx4Tsg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_9aWrnFfVIvI/SuUPIBzExpI/AAAAAAAABMA/vFfc1DSOdRU/s800/100B0831.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/mcoplea/FlagstaffCross2009?feat=embedwebsite">Flagstaff Cross 2009</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tdOmVRJN6-P_PLpkJYeyZA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_9aWrnFfVIvI/SuUOwNstK1I/AAAAAAAABLE/yGA3AMgW0jQ/s800/100B0764.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/mcoplea/FlagstaffCross2009?feat=embedwebsite">Flagstaff Cross 2009</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_xm9RuroEgPNGZrTpC6PuQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_9aWrnFfVIvI/SuUOIFgQ9DI/AAAAAAAABJg/ht0F89hwVZ0/s800/100B0636.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/mcoplea/FlagstaffCross2009?feat=embedwebsite">Flagstaff Cross 2009</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaain Caaaaaaaaaaave!


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/swoo/4045248742/" title="P1010607 by SWoo, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/4045248742_8fcb3d9b8f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1010607" /></a>


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

Double Crossed in Purcell, OK. This was my first race of the year, and these pics are from the sunday race. Had bad race on sat night.... rolled both tubulars. Raced Sun on a borrowed set of steel clinchers with worn out ritchey speed max tires.... went down hard twice in the sharp loose turns. Enjoy...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ive got those sox, too



sashax said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/swoo/4045248742/" title="P1010607 by SWoo, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/4045248742_8fcb3d9b8f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1010607" /></a>


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

My first CX racing pics! I was surprised to see them on the Website.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

First Pro/1/2 race ever! Cary, NC- race 1 of NCCX Fall Series 2009.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

A dry race in Portland, Oregon...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Wife in some mud (very happily back aboard the Speedvagen):


----------



## Kapoen (Oct 12, 2008)

The Marmotte 2009 in France, descent of the Galibier


----------



## Kapoen (Oct 12, 2008)

An endurance XC race in august


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, turn down the photo editing dude! Waaay toooo touched up.

bt


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

*mercer cup*

some cx action...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

For a second there I thought Trebon and Wicks were riding a tandem.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Some from the Crossaflixion Cup in Bend, OR on Saturday. 

I ride with the Force!









I think I can









I think I can









I know I can!


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

We had the 1st of a local spring CX series this weekend..... I was not at all in shape for it, but it was great practice on my mounts/dismounts.... 

The start picture was the only time in the race where I was in the lead... everyone passed me very soon thereafter....


----------

